# Christmas trees....



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

My Christmas tree


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Last years tree, couldn't get away with it again. Lol.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

1st Christmas in the new house.

I've really missed having a fireplace. 























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Does this one count?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> 1st Christmas in the new house.
> 
> I've really missed having a fireplace.
> 
> ...


Amazing, your wife must be very talented, lol.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

pic said:


> Amazing, your wife must be very talented, lol.


So other than some lights and me putting the star up while sitting on the ledge, she hardly let the rest of the fam decorate the main tree.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> Does this one count?
> 
> View attachment 19374


At a minimum, throw a star on top


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> So other than some lights and me putting the star up while sitting on the ledge, she hardly let the rest of the fam decorate the main tree.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That's a good wife, Very nice, 
MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> At a minimum, throw a star on top


If you want to climb up one of those things, then my guest.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

desertman said:


> If you want to climb up one of those things, then my guest.


Meh, it's your tree.







I was going to say no, because no lights.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> If you want to climb up one of those things, then my guest.


Lmao, 
Use a ladder, good deals at harbor freight.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> Lmao,
> Use a ladder, good deals at harbor freight.


I don't think I'd trust a ladder from Harbor Freight.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

desertman said:


> I don't think I'd trust a ladder from Harbor Freight.


No kidding. I worry that the ceiling will fall down when I go in there...


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> No kidding. I worry that the ceiling will fall down when I go in there...


I just got a full refund on eight jack stands, (4-6ton, 4-3ton). Some were ten years plus old. Apparently I was living dangerously working under 4,000## of Jeep all these years 'cuz they're recalled and not selling any for now.

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Goldwing said:


> I just got a full refund on eight jack stands, (4-6ton, 4-3ton). Some were ten years plus old. Apparently I was living dangerously working under 4,000## of Jeep all these years 'cuz they're recalled and not selling any for now.
> 
> GW


OMGOSH , you were lucky. 
Did you use all eight while All four tires were up in the air ? .I would, no matter who makes them.

Maybe depends on the situation I guess. 
Even changing a front flat ill block or wedge the back tires


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> OMGOSH , you were lucky.
> Did you use all eight while All four tires were up in the air ? .I would, no matter who makes them.
> 
> Maybe depends on the situation I guess.
> Even changing a front flat ill block or wedge the back tires


Normally I only need one end up at a time and I leave the floor jack in place with the stands used more as a backup.
I took the proceeds from the 8 returned stands to buy four better quality stands.

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Goldwing said:


> Normally I only need one end up at a time and I leave the floor jack in place with the stands used more as a backup.
> I took the proceeds from the 8 returned stands to buy four better quality stands.
> 
> GW


Good catch on the recall, 
Merry Christmas


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

My little doggie knows there are treats under the tree, lol.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

pic said:


> My little doggie knows there are treats under the tree, lol.


They have a way of sniffing those out. Merry Christmas.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Shes Showing off


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

What's the breed of your furball? She's cute!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

CatchySaver said:


> What's the breed of your furball? She's cute!


Toy poodle, very intelligent. 
Didn't take long for her to train ME, LOL


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

pic said:


> Toy poodle, very intelligent.
> Didn't take long for her to train ME, LOL


LMAO, it doesn't take long for any of them to train us. Add a bit of personality and they are hard to ignore.
Poodles get a bad rap. The curly corse hair was no accident, and the nose and intelligence wasn't either. Originally hunting dogs for brush and briar riddled country. Hard to believe with the POOF haircuts they are saddled with these days.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

LostinTexas said:


> LMAO, it doesn't take long for any of them to train us. Add a bit of personality and they are hard to ignore.
> Poodles get a bad rap. The curly corse hair was no accident, and the nose and intelligence wasn't either. Originally hunting dogs for brush and briar riddled country. Hard to believe with the POOF haircuts they are saddled with these days.


You're are familiar with the poodles,


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

pic said:


> You're are familiar with the poodles,


More a working/hunting dog fan. Poodles just fall into the category. Mom never believed her Shnauzer was a tunnel rat, but she would bring mom "presents" on occasion. LOL


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

LostinTexas said:


> More a working/hunting dog fan. Poodles just fall into the category. Mom never believed her Shnauzer was a tunnel rat, but she would bring mom "presents" on occasion. LOL


Lmao, very good, lol, so true.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

LostinTexas said:


> Mom never believed her Shnauzer was a tunnel rat,


My girlfriend had a terrier that had a problem with irritated smelly ears. She took it to the vet to get the dog some relief.
The vet extracted a nasty infected hairball and told "Christine" that it was necessary to maintain the ears on a dog that had them (the ears) cropped. She was surprised to hear this asked for more info.
The vet explained in detail how cropped ears needed to have the hair removed periodically to promote healthy ears and said she could use "Nair" or other hair removers commonly used by women and that she could buy it over the counter at the pharmacy, and sent her on her way.
Now I must say that Chris was 5'10", 115#, blue eyed and blonde so she got attention from the pharmacist as she browsed the aisles looking for "Nair"
Once she had made her choice the vet escorted her to the register to check out.
He said "You may want to skip the nylons for a while."
She said "This is for my Schnauzer."
He said "Stay off your bicycle for a week."


GW


----------

